# Karon is getting older!!



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

Karon has a birthday on Friday!!! She is feeling better and wants to celebrate it on Thursday at the Oval Office Fish Fry. It looks like we are going to have a good turn out. She has blessed my life! Look forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *MulatMayor (6/18/2009)*Karon has a birthday on Friday!!!




don't make her any older than she is kevin...it's tomorrow....:letsparty


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

all right fryed fish ,beer and birthday cake. sounds good to me!!!!!!!!!the party is getting bigger!!!!! glad to hear she is doing well . and able to make the fish fry!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Which Thursday is the old aging fish fry party? Wouldn't mind stopping by to see the old broad since she doesn't call anymore!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Like a fine wine...... :letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW! great news that she is doing better! Happy Birthday to her and it sounds like a "Don't Miss" occasion! You guys will have a blast!

:letsparty:letsparty:clap:clap

:letsparty:clap:letsparty:clap:letsparty:clap:letsparty:clap:letsparty:clap:letsparty:clap:letsparty:clap:letsparty:clap:letsparty:clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Girl:letsparty:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Mulat, I don't have to tell you how damn lucky you are!!!

Looking forward to seeing both of yall on Thursday!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Have a Great Day







*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and glad she is feeling better!!!


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

happy birthday day to you...See ya Thursday...


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep... what they said!!! :letsparty:letsparty:letsparty :letsdrink

See ya there!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you all!! :grouphug This turned out to be one of the best birthdays I can remember.  I gotta say that Kevin sure knew how to make a gal smile on her birthday..... after I got surprised by my coworkers with a yummy cheesecake (yay! I can actually eat them again!!!), I got summoned to my office.......










He made turning"25 again" pretty darn special. :angel

It will be wonderful to celebrate at the Oval next Thursday with everyone- great to see friends again and meet some new ones!:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Happy birthday Karon.I am trying to get the day off to come to the Oval Thurs.Cilla already has it off so atleast she will be there.Hope to see you.:letsdrink


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Ryan, I'll have a certain 4-legged buddy in town with me for that weekend..... he says he's up for being social.....LOL..... can't wait to see y'all!!!!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good deal.I am sure we can work something out to get some social time with your friend.I know Cilla and the kids are dying to see him.And I wouldn't turn down a visit with him.


----------

